# American Soldiers



## guns_and_roses (9 Jan 2008)

This film is about a day in Iraq. It takes place in April 04, the deadliest month since the official ending of the war. It's a great film, personally one of my favourites. Action all through out. Shows great comradeship.Anyone else seen this that wants to share there thoughts?


----------



## MikeL (9 Jan 2008)

That the one with Samuel L Jackson an 50 Cent? Yea I saw a trailer on it an it looked pretty cheesy an unrealistic. I dunno how the actual movie is but the trailer wasn't impressive. Plus I hate how the actors wore their beret's.


----------



## guns_and_roses (9 Jan 2008)

That's Home Of The Brave.


----------



## JBoyd (9 Jan 2008)

I don't Believe Curtis Jackson (50 Cent) was ever in Home of the Brave.


----------



## Sig_Des (9 Jan 2008)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> I don't Believe Curtis Jackson (50 Cent) was ever in Home of the Brave.



Yeah, he was.

Home of the Brave:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0763840/


----------



## MikeL (9 Jan 2008)

Ah, my mistake. Yea I know some guys that saw that American Soldier movie, said it was pretty bad.


----------



## Rayman (10 Jan 2008)

If you wait until the credits you will see this movie was shot in Hamilton, Ontario. Theres actually one seen with a TTC bus in the background (at the scene where they back the M-35 [or maybe MLVW?] into the garage after the Humvee becomes disabled). I also found it odd that the movie supposedly set in Iraq had signs from one of the 400 series highways. Though filming in Iraq is impossible obviously, I will say that unless you can pick those sort of things out in the background, they did a rather good job with the scenes. There wasnt much of a plot if any at all to this movie, other than these soliders cant seem to get a break and go home. If you just like movies where the good guys go around and waste everything in sight (I mean even with the odds against them they still manage to knife a whole platoon of insurgents) then enjoy. Not sure how much of this is ever happens in real life, but even I would think its rather impossible.


----------



## Delicron (10 Jan 2008)

I inadvertently watched this film in HD fairly recently and was kind of mesmerized by it.  Not because it was amazing or anything, but because it was almost constant crazy over the top action mixed with equally over the top acting.  I appreciated the intent of the movie, and it somewhat worked because I did watch to pretty much the end.  However it seems more like a higher budget TV show than a real movie, and that seems a little silly when covering material as sensitive as the war in Iraq.

Plus it always seemed like they were in some wrecking yard that was trying real hard to be Iraq.


----------



## medaid (10 Jan 2008)

Fromage factor +1000.... it was a horrible movie. Kills braincells.

You should be watching more educational series like "The Devil's Brigade" or if you like action and drama you should be watching "Band of Brothers"


----------



## guns_and_roses (10 Jan 2008)

BOB is my favourite war series. Garnier is my favourite, along with the guy who always mimics others.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jan 2008)

I would argue that it is indeed possible to make a film in Iraq; however, most wouldn't want to.
But that's besides the point.
As for this movie, what the heck, I watch mindless drivel from time to time as an escape (such as "Independence Day" or any "Austin Powers" flick, and the like), so why not?  I may have to pick it up (so long as it doesn't try to be a docu-drama of sorts)


----------



## medaid (10 Jan 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> "Independence Day"



Come on  Independence Day was a good movie! Everyone knows that aliens exists! (puts on my tin foil hat) ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Jan 2008)

Future_Soldier said:
			
		

> BOB is my favourite war series. Garnier is my favourite, along with the guy who always mimics others.



I love it as well, have watched it at least 10 times (usually in a marathon fashion on the couch on a Saturday).  ;D
BTW, it's spelled Guarnere and the guy that does the imitations is Luz.  The book by Stephen Ambrose is a pretty good read, too.


----------



## Delicron (10 Jan 2008)

Personally I find "Three Kings" a much more entertaining movie on a kind of similar subject, though it's from the first Gulf War.  It's probably just as inaccurate as American Soldiers, but it doesn't hurt nearly as bad to watch.  It's even funny in some spots.

I really like the part where they use all those luxury cars to impersonate Saddam, bloody creative!


----------



## 2 Cdo (11 Jan 2008)

For those interested in GOOD movies I'll leave this advice. Avoid any movie starring any rap "star". You'll thank me later for this advice. ;D


----------

